# Lost in Time (over 150 parts)



## bruce119 (Oct 7, 2010)

I am calling this one lost in time I think I counted over 150 parts. It is built on a Jr Gent 1 that I got form Smitty37. My photography still needs improvement. Just haven't had time to master the new camera. I gave you some close-ups to look at I hope you enjoy. I figure I spent about a week building this. The real nail bitting time comes when it is time to cast. I think it turned out fairly well.

Questions, comments and opinions always welcome.


































Thanks for looking
Bruce


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey Bruce , Miss America called and wants her watch back !!! :wink::biggrin:
Looks great , lots of little parts to trap air bubbles , ya did a great job !


----------



## Papa mark (Oct 7, 2010)

Bruce that is the best looking pen like this that I have seen. Very pretty. Great job.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Oct 7, 2010)

I WANT TO BUY THIS BLANK FROM SOMEONE. I dont have casting materials but i would totoatly buy one of these from someone i love steampunk art soooo much.

I love this pen soooo much man seriously


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 7, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Hey Bruce , Miss America called and wants her watch back !!! :wink::biggrin:
> Looks great , lots of little parts to trap air bubbles , ya did a great job !


 
That is what the pressure pot is for  I didn't get any air trapped in there anywhere.

thanks


----------



## renowb (Oct 7, 2010)

WOW! That is a fantastic job! I really like it. I like it a lot!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 7, 2010)

Bruce absolutely beautiful, just wish you would have uses a higher end set of components. But that is my opinion and not a reflection on your great work.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 7, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Bruce absolutely beautiful, just wish you would have uses a higher end set of components. But that is my opinion and not a reflection on your great work.


 
I know I am working with what I got working out the bugs this will be my show off pen.

.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow.  What a nice pen.  What did  you paint the tubes with?


----------



## MrWright (Oct 7, 2010)

Great looking pen Bruce.  But what camera do you use to get such a great display and detail.  A pro at work in both if you ask me.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 7, 2010)

very sweet...your patience and attention to detail is to be admired.


----------



## Boss302 (Oct 7, 2010)

Very impressive!  Your time and effort paid off.  I wish I had the patience to even try something like that.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 7, 2010)

Where does the battery's go??? That looks Great, You did an amazing job.


----------



## azamiryou (Oct 7, 2010)

For this type of pen, the more "stuff" that's there, the more I like it. As a consequence, I like this one better than any others I've seen.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 7, 2010)

Bruce, this is an amazing pen, the way you put so many pieces with some of the gears almost meshing is awesome, I haven't been commenting on the Steampunk pens, but I had to say how brilliantly you pieced this one together.


----------



## David Keller (Oct 7, 2010)

That's really nice.  Like Ken said, I really like the way the gears mesh together like a real working watch would.


----------



## CSue (Oct 7, 2010)

That's a great piece of work, Bruce!  

So what size batteries does it take?:biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Oct 7, 2010)

Whats next Rolex? Great job on the detail of the pen.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 7, 2010)

looks great, I have only really liked two so far one had very little and then there is yours. You did an amazing job on it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 7, 2010)

Extremely nice. great execution!


----------



## chriselle (Oct 7, 2010)

Amazing work!  Makes me want to start casting.  I agree with Roy....probably would have used a higher end kit for a work like that.


----------



## sgimbel (Oct 7, 2010)

Your photography is awesome also.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful looking Steampunk Art pen!!!  What did you use to glue the parts on?


----------



## LouCee (Oct 7, 2010)

azamiryou said:


> For this type of pen, the more "stuff" that's there, the more I like it. As a consequence, I like this one better than any others I've seen.


 
What he said.

You've raised the bar for this type of pen.


----------



## corian king (Oct 7, 2010)

Very Nice pen and beautiful work!!!


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 7, 2010)

Great looking pen Bruce. Super patience and craftsmanship. Darrell Eisner


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Beautiful blank and great work turning! Your attention to detail in meshing the gears is outstanding.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 7, 2010)

Bruce, Seems that every blank you make these days is over the edge and this is no exception, absolutely fantastic!  

Some of the watch pens floating around lately seem to be using dirty old watch parts but your's seem to be from brand new shiny watches!  

So, what are you doing, taking apart brand new watches or just taking the time to clean the individual parts before assembly?


----------



## burgerman (Oct 7, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!   You packed that thing full!  This is the best pen of this type I've seen.  As others have mentioned, really love the way you have the gears meshing with each other.  You must have the hands of a surgeon, and incredible patience.  Outstanding job!


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the great comments. Just to answer a few of the latest questions. Tools of the trade and glue is simple medium CA and a tooth pick. This particular watch was from my mother-in-law. It was kept in the original box that is why I had the brass name BULOVA & MISS AMERICA I was fortunate it was in the box for some reason and was the perfect fit. I used every last piece of that watch in the cap rite down to the pinions screws and chassis. The pinions I ground flat and the chassis I ground thin so it would fit. Some of the screws I had to grind a flat spot on so they did not sit too high. There are a few more tricks I learned along the way. I even polished some of the parts that where tarnished. I was an old school printer for 45 years so I have an eye for detail. I ran just about every mid-size and printing press and repaired them I also done old school 4 color prepress prep stripping. I also have advance modeling experience in detail model trains and air planes. I also got a nice big magnifying glass 

You have to remember that most of the watches and I have a bunch are very old vintage antiques. That is why they are worn looking. As time permits I will making some I have about 6 ready to cast but time is hard to come by. I have way too many projects going on.

I do enjoy making these they are a lot of fun. I take great pride in the work I do always have. It gives me a lot of satisfaction hearing the good comments. And I am always willing to help just time has been tight lately.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Timbo (Oct 7, 2010)

Bruce...what can I say.  Absolute stunning pen.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 8, 2010)

If I had a third hand, I'd give this three thumb's up Bruce!! Since I don't you'll have to settle for two. :good::good: Beautiful work, man!


----------



## lorbay (Oct 8, 2010)

Very nice Bruce.

Lin.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Chose wisely*



OKLAHOMAN said:


> Bruce absolutely beautiful, just wish you would have uses a higher end set of components. But that is my opinion and not a reflection on your great work.


 
Hey I think he picked a great set of components....and did just one he-- of a job on that blank


----------



## pensmyth (Oct 8, 2010)

By jove Watson I think you've got it! Nice Pen welcome to the club.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 8, 2010)

Bruce!
l recon this one put's you at tha top Awesome!! work and great casting i also would like too see it hit the front page.


----------



## Toni (Oct 8, 2010)

Incredible pen...what everyone else said as well!! LOVE IT!


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 8, 2010)

Very well done Bruce.   You got some really cool parts in there.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 8, 2010)

That's really awesome.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 8, 2010)

Bruce, 
     Stunning pen, this is an inspiration to anyone who didnt feel the need to make one before.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 8, 2010)

Bruce,

I really like your versions of this pen design loaded with tiny parts so carefully laid out.  I imagine that a Bulova sales person would love to get their hands on that pen.  As usual, beautiful job.

Jim Smith


----------



## sbell111 (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome pen, but it makes me very conflicted.  On one hand, it makes me really want to build one of these steampunk things.  On the other, I can't imagine measuring up.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 8, 2010)

sbell111 said:


> Awesome pen, but it makes me very conflicted. On one hand, it makes me really want to build one of these steampunk things. On the other, I can't imagine measuring up.


 
Just start building .... there's a ton of info in the casting forum. :wink:

Just get started and keep adding parts for a week :hypnotized:

Then pucker up when it comes time to cast 

Then sit back and enjoy :beer:

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ttpenman (Oct 8, 2010)

*WOW!!*

What else can you say -- WOW!!

Jeff in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 8, 2010)

The best one I have ever seen, WOW, love the interlocking gears


----------



## louisbry (Oct 8, 2010)

Bruce, as always you did an incredibele job. What everyone said many times. I noticed that the kit you used is smaller than a Jr. Gent II and that compounds the casting work since the finished thickness of the barrel is so thin.


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 8, 2010)

louisbry said:


> Bruce, as always you did an incredibele job. What everyone said many times. I noticed that the kit you used is smaller than a Jr. Gent II and that compounds the casting work since the finished thickness of the barells is so thin.


 
exactly I was giving the dremel a work-out and my forceps are about a 1/2" shorter.


----------



## razor524 (Oct 8, 2010)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Padre (Oct 8, 2010)

If you aren't a member already, this is a ticket in to the Pen Maker's Guild!

I am just blown away with this and keep coming back to look at it.  Just wow.

And as far as  the kit not being high end, so what???  That blank makes it way above high end in my book.


----------



## patsikes (Oct 8, 2010)

As everyone else has said already...absolutly awesome pen Bruce!


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 8, 2010)

Not much I can add to what has already been said.  I'd like to try one someday but for now am having enough trouble with wood never mind getting fancy.  My neighbour is a retired pastor and he fixes watches for people as a hobby so I think something like this would make a nice gift.  Just have to keep my eye open for some old watches that no longer work.


----------



## tankerman (Oct 8, 2010)

WOW..... Looks like very time consuming..haha...great work


----------

